# Annabelle would like to introduce...



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Her beautiful new 9lb 10oz baby boy. Yes, a single buckling. *sigh* She and the baby are both doing great, which is what matters. She is being a wonderful mom. Here are some pictures of the little guy.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

@Korita Well, I am done! So glad it's over!  Hopefully you will be very, very soon!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

He is adorable, congrats!!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thank you.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Cutie!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Cutie pie! Congrats!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thank you!  He makes me wish I wanted a boy!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Finally! He's a real cutie. Congrats!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thank you!  I know! I was about to give up on her ever kidding!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute and big.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thanks.  Yeah, he is a big boy. Thankfully she had no trouble at all, though!.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is amazing.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

I am so bad about wanting to help with everything so i had to sit on my hands. It took a bit longer than 30 minutes but I could see she was progressing beautifully. And OMG I already have a wonderful home found for him so I don't even have to worry about that.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

He looks like a puppy!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

That second picture, he's like, "This State ain't big enough for the 2 of us...


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

mariarose said:


> That second picture, he's like, "This State ain't big enough for the 2 of us...


Lol he does seem to think he's already a big boy.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Yeah, but how much of Tiny TX does he really think he needs?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

One big cutie!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

mariarose said:


> Yeah, but how much of Tiny TX does he really think he needs?


ALL of it! Lol


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> One big cutie!


Thank you!


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Oh my gosh yay Annabelle! I know he’s not a girl but he is certainly one handsome boy! Twin doelings next year Annabelle. So glad she finally decided to let you sleep better


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thank you! Lol yeah, I am not going to complain. He's healthy, cute as a button, and she had a perfect delivery, so I am happy. And even better... living in South Texas a lot of people eat a lot of goat meat. I tried convincing myself I am okay with that being the outcome for my bucks (logically, I SHOULD be if they are treated humanely) but I just had this urge to hide him away and protect him from the world. Then, a couple of hours after his birth, my 16 y/o informed me his girlfriend's parents want him and NOT for food. She (his girlfriend) has already named him Marshmallow. Lol So, i just feel good! And yes, I am looking forward to not having a timer set to go off every 30 minutes all night.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He is big.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

How cute!!!!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thanks!


----------

